# Looking for laughter sound files.



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm looking for as many different single person laughter MP3s or sound files as I can find. The more realistic and natural sounding the better. I Would like to have some of our corpses laughing this year. Thanks


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

You are welcome to check out the laugh tracks I have on my site. Plus I will gladly do custom vocals too!

I think there are some other really good laughter tracks on www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT to check out (that's Keeba's site from the Halloween-L).


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Rasp,

Here is a good web site.

Daves World

My favorites are "Clown Laugh" and "Crazy Laughter"


----------



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Roadkill and Gmacted for the links. Great site roadkill.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got a suggestion but you are not going to want to do it. What you could do is take a tape recorder outside with you on a busy intersection. Pull your pants down and start taping. If you don't get a lot of laughter, then I don't know what to tell you. LOL.


----------

